# And you thought your Critter Nation was awesome...New levels and LIGHTS!! :D



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

So i know im ridiculous...but when i passed by these little puck lights at the dollar store..i thought..hmmm..what could i do with these?? And now you know...im guessin im the only one to have a light up rat cage..hehe...but who knows..ya theres no point or reason for it, other than, i have no life, and it looks so **** awesome at night! I also bought a couple of those stacking shelves from target and ziptied em to make extra shelves...i am finally almost completely happy with my cage..I know it looks a lil crowded but u should see my babies loving ever minute of it.. I do need a couple more hammocks though.


Whole
















Top
















Bottom


















soo..whatcha think? Im guessin most of ya just think im crazy...but i think its the sweetest lookin thing ever...and for only a couplel bucks..why not?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Those lights aren't left on all night are they? The effect is cool, but I'm not so sure it's good for the rat's nocturnal eyes if they are left on a lot


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

sigh...i knew someone would have a problem with it...they are just little lights..and wouldnt they have the same effect of any light i have on in my room at night? I dont understand why it would be any different...sigh..i just thought it was cool..and thought someone else would think so too..


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

It is cool, just not as cool if you leave them on all night long. Just lookin out for your little buddies.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Do you turn them off at night? It might make it hard for them to rest at night.  I'm a typically nocturnal person, so I put Larry's cage, and the new cage for in the future, in a closet [with the door taken off, it's basically just a sectioned off space in the room, only one extra wall, it was one of those slidey ones] and put up a curtain so that he can have some peace at night.  My other rat is in the living room for now, so I just turn off the lights in there. Maybe leave them on for a bit, and turn them off occassionally? No one's attacking you, just suggesting.


----------



## this_wallflower (Apr 19, 2009)

My rat wakes up at 7pm, and goes to sleep at 7am so the vision thing I get, but keeping him awake, hm. 

It's cool looking. I am hardly a rat expert so I'll refrain from anything past that.


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

okay..sheesh ill turn em off..i really dont get the whole keeping him up at night thing though...they are nocturnal..meaning they are awake at night? lol...im confused as to why them being awake a night would be a problem..I mean i have lights on in my room all evening..so i dont see how this would make any difference...and about it hurting nocturnal vision?? That doesnt make sense..that means they can see better in the dark, yes...and that is what it is for...there is nothing to hurt with the light being on..man i cant seem to explain what i mean...but their eyes are perfectly normal in the daytime and in indoor lighting so i just still really dont get the difference..it wouldnt harm them anymore that my other indoor lights, which are not harmful...oh neevrmind im too tired..whatever..I just dont get why you guys are worried at all..i wasnt looking for concerns and critisism..i was looking for..hey thats a sweet cage you have there, and the lights look awesome...was just trying to shot it off


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

People are just trying to be helpful! It's mostly what I come here for, most of the people are very smart about rats. You can't always get the responses you want, but you also don't have to listen to them. Maybe you could ask your vet about it? Get an expert opinion!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Rats are nocturnal, meaning they are designed for their active periods during times of little or no light. Constant exposure to bright (artificial) lights, such as you have put in your cage isn't anywhere near natural for them. 

Exposing your rats to direct sunlight can also damage their eyes, so natural light isn't necessarily the best for them either. 

There are also studies showing that too much exposure to light can cause mammary tumors in rats.

I don't understand why you are taking these suggestions as a personal attack. We're not denying that the effect is cool, we're just saying you may need to rethink to best benefit from it


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

There are also studies showing that too much exposure to light can cause mammary tumors in rats.

ive read about that too.

the idea is nice and very cool but think of them 


and your cage look awsome! its not crowded they must love it!


----------



## Little-Fizz (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah your cage looks great! And the lights really do add a cool effect. I think everyone here just means, when you go to bed turn them off. Like my fish tank looks so cool with the lights on at night. But I still have to turn them off because leaving them on = negative affects. Rat have horrible vision all around, but they love to play in the dark. It's just kind messing with them you know? Like what if it was day 24/7 for you?


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

well im sorry...i just didnt expect that there was any problem at all....caught me off guard when every person that replied said it was bad for them. Of course i absolutely love my babies to death, and i would never want to hurt them in any way, im really not trying to discount your advice, i guess i just didnt understand it..I mean i can see what you mean now. Im sorry, im definitely not trying to make enemies here..i love this board and i really do respect the knowledge and advice ive recieved in the past, I do still have to say, i dont understand how these lights would be any more harmful than the lights in my room? I have my lights on most of the night usually, does this mean i should turn them off too? Sigh, theres just too many wrong things you can do when owning ratties..Oh an my ratties are all lovely males, so dont think mammary tumors would eb an issue..lol


Oh and one more thing...you mentioned it being no where near natural for them? Im seriously not trying to sound rude or anything, but no matter what we do, nothing about keeping ratties in cages, and feeding them rat blocks, and giving them nice hammocks to sleep in, is natural at all to what it would be like in the wild...Yes i know we take care of them as best we can, and they are happy creatures, but its definitely not natural. Rats are great at adjusting, everything about they way they live as pets is different, my babies are terrified of outside. Im just trying to say that when u mention somethin isnt natural to them, their entire lives are already unatural from the begginning. I dunno im just rambling i guess..just came to me..


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

The best proof for this theory is the life of wild rats. You don't see them during the day light hours. They know what's best for them. 
I think the cage looks great and it is every rat's dream to have so much stuff to rummage around in. The lights give a movie cool effect but maybe you can only leave them on for only a few hours when it's dark. That way your rats will have enough secretive dark time.


----------



## abazoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes, you should turn off your lights for them too. Constant exposure to artifical lights is shown to cause cancer in small animals. Males get cancer too... so I'm not sure how you are misunderstanding :-\ .

Your critter nation does look cool tho


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

I wasnt misunderstanding the cancer thing..they specifically mentioned mammary tumors, and i know felames are the ones who get those. I know males can get cancer too..Im sorry..i will def take ur advice..probably just get rid of the lights all together i guess..this was just the first time i ever heard of lights causing problems..im sorry. Please, i dont want anyone being angry with me or anything. Im sorry


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Nobody is angry, just helping you with the care of the most fun pets on earth. Enjoy them and leave the lights so you can have fun with the effects for at least some of the time.
Lots of rats live in rooms with artificial lights at least part of the evenings.
No worries!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

SpinningLoafers said:


> Oh an my ratties are all lovely males, so dont think mammary tumors would eb an issue..lol





SpinningLoafers said:


> I wasnt misunderstanding the cancer thing..they specifically mentioned mammary tumors, and i know felames are the ones who get those.


Males can get mammary tumours. 



ratguide said:


> Mammary tissue is extensive in rats and is found ventral, lateral and dorsal, running from the shoulder and chin area to the base of the tail. Tumors can arise anywhere that this tissue type is present, but is most often seen at the pit of the arm, abdomen, and groin of female rats. Although mammary tumors can occur at a younger age they have a higher occurrence after 18 months of age. These tumors may also occasionally present in males.


Ratguide - mammary tumours: http://ratguide.com/health/neoplasia/mammary_tumor.php


----------



## Little-Fizz (Mar 5, 2009)

Don't be sorry! You didn't know! Just be more open to advice


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

It's an interesting subject. When I first got my rats I knew they would be active at night so I was thinking I should leave a little nightlight on for them, but then I read on the ratguide and maybe somewhere else too, that it's very important for their health that they have a period of total darkness every night. Who'd a thunk it lol.


----------



## this_wallflower (Apr 19, 2009)

While I have lights in my room and quite a bit of natural light, I try not to keep my rat in direct light or very bright light at all. He never seems very comfortable if all the lights in the room are on and he'll seek a darker corner of his cage.


----------



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

your cage is really cool!


----------



## notscaredtodance (May 5, 2009)

You could put red lights on the cage and it would work just as well, if they make red bulbs for them. I have tree frogs that are noctural that need 80 degrees in the aquarium, and so I have a 60 watt red bulb that does the trick, and their eyes can't recognize the light like ours can.

Blue lights would actually be even better, I just use red for the frogs because it lets off more heat.


----------



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

I completely cover my girls cage at night. My living room gets pretty dark but there are still some lights that come in from outside. I also read they need the total darkness. so I drape a large piece of fleece over their cage. I have to make sure they have something to pull on that's not the fleece though, because they'll try to pull it through the cage.


----------

